# Homemade Carrot Juice



## college_cook (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm bringing food to my fiancee's work party this saturday, and one of the dishes I'd like to construct will use carrot "caviar" as a garnish, and that requires carrot juice.  Here's my question:  is it possible to make fresh carrot juice without a juicer?  I thought if I first cut the carrots into small dice I might be able to use a blender, and then strain the juice through a cloth-lined chinois.  I also though the food processor might be an option, using a similar method.

Any ideas?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't know if either method would work, but I have had fresh carrot juice right out of a commercial type juicer and it is fabulous!!! What's funny I really don't care to much for carrots...Go figure! If the blender/processor doesn't work maybe you can find a source for some fresh juice locally.


----------



## Green Lady (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't think either of your methods would work, either.  There is nothing like fresh homemade carrot juice, made from a quality, high powered juicer.  It beats the juice made at the juice bar.  If there is no health food store with a juice bar near you, try the Odwalla brand carrot juice.  I believe it can be purchased at Trader Joe's and other large supermarkets.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 1, 2007)

Personally I don't see why pulping the carrots and then straining wouldn't work but it would probably be a pain doing it. Try it with a couple of carrots and see what you think.  You won't be out of pocket by much more than your time.

If you don't have a juicer, haven't you got a friend that you could visit and use theirs?  Give them some of the juice as a thank you.  

But otherwise, how about having a chat to your local juice bar and seeing if you can get the quantity you want at a reasonable price?  They can only say no.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2007)

Uncle Bob, 
Carrots have a high content of sugar. That's probably why you like the juice way more than the carrot itself (same thing here)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 1, 2007)

wysiwyg said:


> Uncle Bob,
> Carrots have a high content of sugar. That's probably why you like the juice way more than the carrot itself (same thing here)


 

I think you are right! I have enjoyed the fresh juice, but when I eat carrots (cooked) in stew, soups etc, I always par-boil. I cannot stand the sweet taste it gives stews etc. Just my personal taste.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybe you could substitute fresh sqeezed orange juice it goes well with carrots.


----------



## college_cook (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone... I did some additional searching last night, and it seems that if you have a good powerful blender, a grater and some time to squeeze juice through a cloth you can make yourself some fresh carrot juice.

However, it seemed like that was an awful lot of work just for the garnish component of this app, and I went to about 4 different stores this morning, and eventually found some 100% orange juice.  Thanks for all the tips !


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, looks like I am too late, but I regularly make carrot juice by simply gratting the carrotsa and then straining the juice using a nilon stockings.


----------

